# Food Safety News - 04/21/2022 FDA investigates outbreak linked to cereal; continues with other outbreak work



## daveomak.fs (Apr 21, 2022)

FDA investigates outbreak linked to cereal; continues with other outbreak work​By Coral Beach on Apr 21, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is investigating more than 200 “adverse events” related to an unnamed dry cereal. In recent days reports from across the country regarding illnesses linked to Lucky Charms cereal have been filed with government agencies and the iwaspoisoned.com website. The reports include vomiting, diarrhea and other gastrointestinal symptoms. The Food and Drug Administration has... Continue Reading


Parnell brothers plan to file objections to magistrate’s denial recommendation​By Dan Flynn on Apr 21, 2022 12:04 am
Brothers Stewart Parnell, 67, and Michael Parnell, 63, will each be filing objections to the federal habeas corpus recommendations against them in relation to food safety felonies involving the deadly 2008-09 multistate Salmonella outbreak associated with Peanut Corporation of America . And Magistrate Judge Thomas Q. Langstaff has granted both brothers 14 additional days to... Continue Reading


World Health Organization holds first meeting for food safety community​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 21, 2022 12:03 am
The first event for a group of food safety professionals created by the World Health Organization (WHO) focused on the role of science in the Codex Alimentarius Commission. The WHO’s Food Safety Community of Practice webinar earlier this month gave examples of how Codex Alimentarius Commission standards are developed. The WHO and the Food and... Continue Reading


EU sees increase in non-compliant pesticide in food samples​By News Desk on Apr 21, 2022 12:02 am
There has been a rise in findings of pesticides in food above legal limits, according to data published by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). The rate of maximum residue level (MRL) exceedances in 2020 increased compared with 2019 and 2018. It remained high for unprocessed and processed grape leaves, unprocessed cumin seed and processed... Continue Reading


New study looks at the dangers of washing poultry; 25 percent contaminated their salad​By News Desk on Apr 21, 2022 12:01 am
Although many people know that washing poultry is not a good way of preventing foodborne illness, a recent study found that it might be more dangerous than most realize because it can lead to dangerous cross contamination. The study from North Carolina State University on the impact of poultry washing on kitchen contamination found that... Continue Reading


Soul Cedar Farm recalls peppers over Clostridium botulinum contamination​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 04:15 pm
Soul Cedar Farm of Quilcene, WA, is recalling all batches of Zesty Sweet Peppers because of potential contamination from Clostridium botulinum toxins. The recall was initiated after routine sampling conducted by the Washington State Department of Agriculture revealed that one batch of Zesty Sweet Peppers had a pH level high enough to support the formation... Continue Reading


----------

